# Luke 2:9 (God's glory)



## Preach (Dec 27, 2005)

What does it mean that the "glory of the Lord shone round about" the shepherds? I am specifically looking for the difference/distinction (if any) between the Lord's glory manifested here and a theophany. Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 27, 2005)

Moses said, "œPlease show me your glory." 19 And he said, "œI will make all my goodness pass before you and will proclaim before you my name "˜The Lord.´ 

The Lord descended in the cloud and stood with him there, and proclaimed the name of the Lord. 6 The Lord passed before him and proclaimed, "œThe Lord, the Lord, a God merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and abounding in steadfast love and faithfulness, 7 keeping steadfast love for thousands, [1] forgiving iniquity and transgression and sin, but who will by no means clear the guilty, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children and the children's children, to the third and the fourth generation." 8 And Moses quickly bowed his head toward the earth and worshiped.

One thing I'm seeing Bobby is that there are two components to God's glory. There is the visible which is overwhelming and then there is the proclamation which is mean't to stir within us a feeling of awesomeness which cause us to exault the Lord and submit ourselves to him.

The shepherds were seeing the same visible backside of God's glory that Moses saw. This visible glory accompanied the proclamation ""œFear not, for behold, I bring you good news of a great joy that will be for all the people. 11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord."

This is actually the beginning of the opening of the mystery that was revealed to Moses. Moses was told that God punishes sin totally and also forgives totally. This is impossible until we behold the cross of Christ. The Cross is the front side of God's glory. The cross is the greatest representation of God's glory.


----------

